# Water Python Pictures!



## Sdaji (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all,

as per Tatelina's request, I've stuck some Water Python pictures up (never a terribly unpleasant task!  ).

Before anyone asks, yes, I have eggs in the incubator and will have babies available before long, so yes, call this a plug if you like  Females $195, males $185. I won't be taking deposits until the first eggs have hatched, but you're welcome to put your name down before then if you like.

All of these animals are mine (or are babies I produced and later sold) and all descend from the east coast of QLD.

This picture is fairly old now, but it's of my favourite snake (Aimy) so you have to look at it first 







This one is slightly more recent (it's from May 2005). Once again, this is Aimy.






This is one of Aimy's babies at around one year of age (taken about a year ago - very roughly)






Here is another of Aimy's babies, soon after hatching (before his first feed). I still have this little guy and he is one of my favourites.






A couple of head shots of one of my adult males











Another of Aimy's babies (can you tell I'm obsessed with Aimy?)











Hatching pictures (hopefully I'll get some better ones this season, but for now, here are some from last year)
















A couple of rainbow closeups on a juvenile:











And to end with, here are some terrifying pictures, showing what happens when you allow children to handle a few Water Pythons on a warm summer's day. (Thanks so much to Moosenoose and his very photogenic children!)


























I hope you've enjoyed them


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 21, 2006)

Just WOW!

Teni


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 21, 2006)

hope my name is still top of the list john. lol. 
they are still as gorgeous as ever. 
mel.


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 21, 2006)

cool, thanks for the pics Sdaji. they are beautiful 
PM'd u re hatchies.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 21, 2006)

Of course it is, mel. Several of them. I think you're on the Water Python list somewhere too.

bredli84: Cheers  I'm glad you like them  Your PM will have a response before you can say "Rainbow"


----------



## JasonL (Nov 21, 2006)

Have to be one of my favs, a bit of a under- rated snake I thinks.


----------



## B-Factor (Nov 22, 2006)

excellent macros of your beauties..... I always enjoy the shots of natural irredesence.


----------



## javier (Nov 22, 2006)

i like the ranbow affect on there scales
great pics


----------



## stokedapollo (Nov 22, 2006)

awsome pics
love the look of the water python
i think that will be my second snake john lol


----------



## MannyM (Nov 23, 2006)

Could these be the rainbow serpents spoken of in dreamtime...?

Fantastic looking pythons there. Definitely a very under rated snake. Why do you think that is?


----------



## NRE-808 (Nov 23, 2006)

would there be any chance of seeing a couple of pictures of their enclosures at all *Sdaji*


----------



## pavlova (Nov 23, 2006)

what a beauty. Does it always shine like that?
Pav


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 23, 2006)

Great when you can get them sitting still (the kids I mean :lol. Great pics Sadge


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 28, 2006)

JasonL: I couldn't agree more! 

sillysiles: thank you 

B-Factor: cheers 

javier: thanks 

stokedapollo: thanks  Good choice! 

MannyM: Some aboriginal tribes in northern Australia believe Water Pythons to be the offspring of the Rainbow Serpent and therefore sacred. It doesn't stop them from being eaten thought! Apparently the Rainbow Serpent is happy enough to provide its babies for the people to eat! They are under rated because of their reputation of being a fearsome and untamable animal. If not for that, I believe they'd be the most popular pet snake in Australia.

NRE-808: Sorry, I generally don't post enclosure pictures any more. Even the smallest things can turn into cans of worms around here :lol: The enclosures are very basic. Paper substrate, plastic hides, heat source at one end, water at the other. They can be kept perfectly happy in the same conditions you'd typically use for Carpets, Black Headeds, Children's (although scaled up of course) etc. They're very tough and adaptable.

pavlova: thanks  There are several snakes pictured up there, yes, they always shine like that when you take them out into sunlight, or even under bright lights inside. Seeing them moving in direct sun is wonderful! They can look quite like live, slithering rainbows.

Buddha: thanks 

moosenoose: Hah, you don't give your kids enough credit! They're very photogenic young people! I wish I could get the snakes to sit as still as them  Thanks again 

And for anyone interested, this season's eggs are coming along very nicely


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sdaji; said:


> 682983 And for anyone interested, this season's eggs are coming along very nicely



oohh goody, cant wait. 

are these the QLD or NT locality? (just curious)


----------



## junglist* (Nov 28, 2006)

Getting excited about this new bunch. Hope you still have me in line for a male from aimy's clutch.

Having trouble feeding mine at the moment?? Whats a never refused choice for your family there?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 28, 2006)

bredli84:  All of what will be available this season originate from Townsville, on the east coast of QLD.

junglist*: I don't have anyone down under the name of junglist, so either you gave me a different name or I don't have you down! Send me a PM or email if you'd like to confirm.

Mine are all spectacular feeders. All love rats once they about six months old (some prefer mice when they're little babies, some love them from the moment they have their first slough). As adults mine all get equally enthusiastic about rats, rabbits, birds and no doubt would be the same with almost any other similarly sized animal. If you're having feeding problems I'd be very surprised if the type of food was the problem.


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 28, 2006)

nice pics sdaji, gotta love the qld waters. Get them everywhere around here, and as docile as anything, unlike most NT waters.
Its not uncommon to see a half dozen or so just driving into town.


----------



## AnteUp (Nov 28, 2006)

I was leaning on getting an Olive for my next, but after seeing those pics I think I want a Water. They're so pretty! Great pics mate.


----------



## MannyM (Nov 28, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> MannyM: They are under rated because of their reputation of being a fearsome and untamable animal. If not for that, I believe they'd be the most popular pet snake in Australia.



Is that an incorrect assumption? What is their general temperament (hard to answer I know, as it varies... but in your experience)?


----------



## pixie (Nov 28, 2006)

wowzers, they are beautiful


----------



## Camo (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey,

I know that yours are with kids there but i have heard a fair few people say that these are usually a snappy snake. How do you find yours to be sdaji? They are very beautiful none the less.

Cameron


----------

